# Badgie’s rocks



## Badgertooth

Nakayama suita


----------



## Badgertooth

Mystery sword cut stone


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama Tamagoiro suita


----------



## Badgertooth

Aizu


----------



## Badgertooth

Nakayama


----------



## Badgertooth

Narutaki


----------



## Badgertooth

Shoboudani


----------



## Badgertooth

Mizukihara


----------



## tgfencer

Where's that sexy No.807 that I love so much @Badgertooth ? You were going to sell that to me one day if I recall...


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Where's that sexy No.807 that I love so much @Badgertooth ? You were going to sell that to me one day if I recall...


Oooooh yes! That one needs the black background!


----------



## Unstoppabo

Badgertooth said:


> Nakayama
> View attachment 94864
> 
> View attachment 94865



Ever think about slicing up this sucker to see what that middle layer is like? Maybe slice from the bottom to make a badass dual sided Nakayama


----------



## Badgertooth

Shiro suita


----------



## Badgertooth

Unstoppabo said:


> Ever think about slicing up this sucker to see what that middle layer is like? Maybe slice from the bottom to make a badass dual sided Nakayama



lol, can’t say I have!


----------



## Unstoppabo

Don't get me wrong, it looks like an incredible full sized stone as-is and almost certainly worth more intact. But you could have something even more special sandwiched in there! If you ever decide to sell, please let me know!


----------



## Badgertooth

Sangoyama


----------



## Badgertooth

No. 807


----------



## Badgertooth

Hatanaka Ozaki suita


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

While I love the stones, I'm more impressed with your photography.


----------



## Badgertooth

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> While I love the stones, I'm more impressed with your photography.


I bet you say that to all the girls!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Badgertooth said:


> I bet you say that to all the girls!


I tell them, "while I'm impressed with your t***, I'm more impressed with your a**".


----------



## Badgertooth

Hatanaka Ohira shiro suita


----------



## Badgertooth

Karasuita


----------



## Badgertooth

Nakayama iromono


----------



## Badgertooth

Koshiji


----------



## YG420

Been waiting FOREVER for this thread! Good stuff!


----------



## Badgertooth

Numata


----------



## Badgertooth

I must say, I’ve had fun doing it!


YG420 said:


> Been waiting FOREVER for this thread! Good stuff!


----------



## Badgertooth

Ueno


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

May the good lord above shield my wallet from this thread of absolutely stunning Japanese whetstones.


----------



## Badgertooth

Kouzaki Aoto


----------



## Badgertooth

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> May the good lord above shield my wallet from this thread of absolutely stunning Japanese whetstones.


This is several years of methodical wallet damage.


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama kiiro suita


----------



## Qapla'

So what knives/etc. do you use each of the stones for, and what did you use to lacquer (?) the Narutaki?


----------



## Badgertooth

Qapla' said:


> So what knives/etc. do you use each of the stones for, and what did you use to lacquer (?) the Narutaki?



Oh boy, where to start? Perhaps I’d better start with the second part of the question. The stone is reinforced with hand-printed chiyogami paper and then lacquered with cashew lacquer. The cross-hatch of paper fibres is especially strong when lacquered. It is a traditional stone fortifying method though, traditionally, the choice of paper is a bit more prosaic and plain than hand-printed chiyogami. I find it pretty and don’t think it detracts from a stone that doesn’t offer as much beauty via visible layers etc on the side. Though I realise it’s not for everyone and there are some stones I’d never contemplate doing that with such as the layered Nakayama earlier on the thread. It’s a fine line between respectful modification/adornment and what we’ll call “Masha-ing”. I might have to have a longer think to give a proper answer to the first question as edge work is almost an afterthought - a layer of hygiene that occurs adjacent to the real reason I buy stones.. Kasumi polishing. It’s when I’m polishing that the real detective work of matching what the core and cladding will do on a given stone becomes a thing and there are as many outcomes as there are mathematical combinations of knives and different stones in different sequences.


----------



## Badgertooth

Hakka


----------



## Badgertooth

Orange and red Koshiji


----------



## Badgertooth

Natsuya mostly. Some Nagura and Koshiji too.


----------



## Badgertooth

Unknown Iromono. Strong Shobou vibes.


----------



## Badgertooth

Same as above. This time with a raspberry ripple swirl of a kan ring in a field of green. ******, arty underexposure didn’t quite land how pretty this one is.


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama Ao Suita.


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama shiro suita


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama Tamagoiro suita


----------



## Luftmensch

Badgertooth said:


> Shobou vibes



Had great kasumi experience with a muddy shobu

Great record of your stones!


----------



## YG420




----------



## ian

I love how most of your stones come from space.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Looking good Otto. Pretty jealous of .. well.. all of it. That first koshiji is nuts! Need a natsuya and maybe another maruo.


----------



## Badgertooth

Hon Tajima


----------



## Kiru

Badgertooth said:


> Nakayama
> View attachment 94864
> 
> View attachment 94865


This stone looks absolutely massive, what’s the size?


----------



## Badgertooth

Nakato


----------



## Lucien

Impressive collection!
It would be great if you can show some photos of the finishes from those beautiful stones


----------



## Badgertooth

Lucien said:


> Impressive collection!
> It would be great if you can show some photos of the finishes from those beautiful stones


----------



## Badgertooth

Maruoyama Aisa Hachimai hybrid 

Probably the only if it’s kind I’ve ever seen


----------



## cotedupy

Badgertooth said:


> Maruoyama Aisa Hachimai hybrid
> 
> Probably the only if it’s kind I’ve ever seen
> View attachment 140252



Go on hombre... tell us more...


----------

